# Site General > Off-topic Cafe > Creative Corner >  Crystalizing Antlers

## piedlover79

So I'm doing some experimenting on a recipe and technique for growing crystals on antlers for a new way to display antlers and for some possible 'rouge' taxidermy. 

First recipe, good big crystal, but not very well adhered to antler and fairly delicate. 




Second recipe worked better.  They crystal size is smaller (need to work on that) but it's *much* more solid, hardened right to the antler.  It's still wet here so it's hard to see the full definition.  I'm going to be adding some purple to give it an amethyst look.  Right  now I'm adding some crystals to the tines.  I will then mount it to a tree slice and add some large pieces of quartz and some moss for a full display.  



Detail of crystals



Will post more as I refine and finish.  They will be for sale if I can come up with a good durable product.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),_Alicia_ (06-05-2016),_Fraido_ (06-03-2016),_GoingPostal_ (06-03-2016),PitOnTheProwl (06-04-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Caspian

Fascinating project. I look forward to seeing more!

----------


## Stewart_Reptiles

That's actually pretty cool, I like the look of it a lot  :Good Job:

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!  I added the purple.  Sorry about the bad pic, I placed the antler in a new soak for the tines before thinking about taking a pic of the purple.  Faux amethyst.  :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Caspian

Looks like the color took pretty well - very nicely done! I can see something like this being hugely popular with a wide variety of people. Do you use antlers from hunted game, natural sheds, or both? The natural sheds I've seen tend to be pretty porous and dried out - those look more like hunted game or farmed cut-offs. Much nicer antlers. I think I'd be inclined to add pieces of geode to the display, or druzy. Or terminated black tourmaline crystals... Then again, I could go on and on and on.

----------


## Fraido

That's awesome! Looking forward to seeing more pictures.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

This set of antlers were natural sheds that were found in short order (so not enough time to dry out or be eaten by mice).  

I have some quartz crystal points coming in the mail that I'm going to use to enhance these.   :Wink:  

Thanks all!  I'm having fun with this!  

I'm working on a third recipe right now to see if I can get the crystals a little longer.  I feel like a mad scientist.

----------

_Snoopyslim_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Ba11er

I never knew you could do something like this. Good luck with your recipient and remember to only use your power for good.

----------


## Moosefriend

This is the borax crystal technique, yeah? What do you use for colour? Food dye? Or are you using sytheticn chemicals (one guy made faux alexandrite...dont think you could do that with borax crystals lol)
Is there a special way/ technique to make bigger crystals?

As for your stuff, I love your second clear/white crystals~ It would make a fabulous effect on a rogue taxidermy piece of like. A white / ice stag or some sort chimera.

----------

_GoingPostal_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

An Ice stag would be awesome!  Right now I'm experimenting to crystallize the base of some ram horns that I plan on using in some rougue taxidermy. 

I'm experimenting with a few different mixtures of salts in hopes of getting longer yet stable crystals.  


As for my powers...what's the point in using them for good?

----------


## piedlover79

Well...I kinda got one larger crystal...odd form to it.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Decided to remove these and try again, I don't like how they formed.

----------


## piedlover79

Attached to a board that I weathered.  Next up quarts crystals and moss!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-03-2016),_Alicia_ (06-05-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

added some quarts and rocks, once the epoxy is dry I shall add moss and it's done!

Once it's done I'll take some real pictures.

----------


## piedlover79

Now with purple quartz!!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-04-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Alright!  All done!  Will take it outside for pics onces the sun comes back out. 



Close up of the crystal

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-04-2016),_Alicia_ (06-05-2016),_danielwilu2525_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## Nitewolfie

This is really nice lookin!

----------

_danielwilu2525_ (06-03-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!!

----------


## dr del

I'd never heard of this!  :Surprised: 

They look amazing.  :Bowdown:

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!  As far as I know no one is doing this exact thing.  :Wink:   I checked around the interwebs and Deviant Art and didn't see anything quite like it. I saw some skulls that had quarts added to and people make faux geodes in a similar manner.  This is a practice run for the set of ram horns that I'm about to do and then mount as part of a 'rouge' bear.  

I have another antler in the mix right now that I will finish up clear rather than purple.  So more pics soon!  

If you want to see one of my taxidermy works here is my prize coyote: http://img04.deviantart.net/26d2/i/2...ry-d8uxz69.jpg

----------

_Alicia_ (06-05-2016),dr del (06-05-2016),_Fraido_ (06-05-2016)

----------


## Fraido

I personally like the short crystals the most. (: That coyote looks great! I actually thought before reading that it was alive in that photo... Lol Do you do taxidermy just as a hobby or as a career or something?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## Caspian

Fantastic coyote! I've seen some amazing taxidermy... and some really horrible taxidermy. The one thing that I've never understood is having your pets stuffed. To me, that's like having a child die and having it stuffed. Just... creepy. But then, my pets are family. But wild game is another matter entirely - and I particularly love what you're doing with these antlers. I'd kind of like to see a crown style mount done with the crystals, with just the tips of the tines and the crown portion coated.

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks to you both!  I do taxidermy strictly as a hobby.  I enjoy a lot of art forms, but this one I can actually make money on! 

Most taxidermists will refuse to mount pets for a number of reasons.  I can't imagine stuffing my dog.   :Wink:  

I don't mount many deer (I find them boring), but I might have to do another one now that I've got this crystal thing going on.  

Tonight I will be prepping some ram horns for crystalization!

----------


## piedlover79

Another one of my favorites that I've done, a great big bobcat:  http://orig11.deviantart.net/9fe6/f/...ry-d7ni7uv.jpg

http://img09.deviantart.net/f74f/i/2...ry-d7ni87p.jpg

I was particularly proud of the base that I did for this one, that piece of wood was naturally chewed into that shape by beavers.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-05-2016),_Fraido_ (06-05-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## Fraido

Wow. How do you get into taxidermy as a hobby? And how did you learn how to do it so well?

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Trust me there was a *steep* learning curve!  Heehee.  I'm already a multi-media artist so a lot of my sculpting skills transferred over to taxidermy.  I kinda just decided one day I wanted to try it and I researched it on line.  Taxidermyforum.net was a huge help with some of the more technical aspects. 

My first mount was a little scary: http://img02.deviantart.net/5bab/i/2...ry-d4o9wv1.jpg

Work in Progress Sculpture: 


Digital painting of mine: 



Traditional painting:



Jewelry silver wire wrapped around black pearl: 


I'm not happy if I'm not doing some form of art.   :Smile:

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-05-2016),_Alicia_ (06-05-2016),_Fraido_ (06-05-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Started a new one, this one is going to be clear.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-06-2016),_Fraido_ (06-06-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

All done.




The crystals encrusted on this antler are toxic if ingested,  now I know you aren't going to be chewing on the art, but you also have  to make sure that your dog doesn't chew on the art either.  Dogs love to  chew on antlers, but they absolutely can not be allowed to chew on this  one!

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-06-2016),Caspian (06-06-2016),Nellasaur (12-01-2016),_Snoopyslim_ (06-06-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Started on a set of Ram Horns.  These are going to be part of a rouge bear mount.  Added quartz crystals to the horns before placing in the crystal solution.

----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-08-2016),dr del (06-08-2016),_Fraido_ (06-08-2016)

----------


## Futile

First of all, you do some beautiful work. I love this most recent work with the smaller crystals. I do have an artist (because to me, this is definitely an art) recommendation. He goes by the name of Tyler Thrasher and oh my, if I was rich, he'd never have any stock. He'll crystallize anything, but I believe that he is most famous for his crystallized cicadas.

----------

Nellasaur (12-01-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

Crystallizing cicadas?  I will have to look that up!  Sounds very cool!

Edit: I looked him up!  Looks very much like what I'm doing!  I love his blue alligator skull!

----------


## Futile

> Crystallizing cicadas?  I will have to look that up!  Sounds very cool!
> 
> Edit: I looked him up!  Looks very much like what I'm doing!  I love his blue alligator skull!


Yeah, I'm very partial to all of his skulls, since I'm not particularly fond of bugs myself. His moths are pretty killer though, and it looks like he just did a crystallized snake skeleton which is to die for. 

Another thing that I'd love to get my hands on are one of his crystallized bat skeletons. I've got a friend of mine with a love of both bats and crystals. He's already got two skeletons of his own, but I can't imagine that he has a crystal encrusted skeleton yet.  :Wink: 

So, what made you decide to get into crystallized art form? It's such a cool and interesting thing, I'd love to know what made you start.

----------


## piedlover79

It's very cool!  

I got the idea to get into crystallizing antlers because I made friends with an artist who draws animals with crystals (she did my tattoo a Silver Fox with crystals).  So I looked into if I could put crystals in taxidermy...the rest is history.

----------


## Futile

Oh, that's really cool! I'd love to get into it myself, I love crystals and already have a small collection of different stones and crystals.

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks!  Crystals are awesome!

- - - Updated - - -

Crystal Encrusted ram horns with larger quatrz details.  These are not  as stable as my deer antlers the crystals are larger but also less well  adhered to the surface so I am going to have to add a coat of resin to  keep it from falling apart.

----------

_Fraido_ (06-13-2016)

----------


## piedlover79



----------

_AlexisFitzy_ (06-13-2016),_Fraido_ (06-13-2016)

----------


## dr del

Would roughening the area you want them to stick to before growing them help?

----------


## piedlover79

The surface of the ram horns was naturally so much rougher than the deer antler that I was surprised that the crystals were less attached, although I did let them grow larger. 

I have now added a thick seal coat to the horns that has not only really attached the crystals but has had the added bonus of making them more clear and less white. Now it's also waterproof!

----------

_Fraido_ (06-13-2016)

----------


## Fraido

So freaking awesome.

Sent from my LG-H812 using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!!  I'm having so much fun!

----------


## Trisnake

I realize I'm reviving an old thread, but I just had to say I LOVE your work. You make a lot of really incredible stuff!  :Very Happy:  I mean really, I'm into art as well, and not very many people can say they do taxidermy, sculpture, pottery (was that what your sculpture in progress was made out of?), taxidermy, painting, digital, AND metalwork. You're very diverse and the skill level is pretty even across the board; and there's a LOT of skill present lol. I've never seen anything like those crystallized antlers. Love all of it! 

I don't know if I would call myself an artist since its been so long since I've worked on a project (vs just doodling), but threads like these make me want to share my artwork too. I mainly do penwork and watercolor but I've gotten rusty with the water color bc of my year away in college. Super busy, no time to paint. It's just so cool finding fellow art people to talk to and share your stuff with. 

Have you done your bear mount with the ram horns? If so I'd love to see it haha

----------


## Neal

That looks amazing! Great work.

----------


## piedlover79

> I realize I'm reviving an old thread, but I just had to say I LOVE your work. You make a lot of really incredible stuff!  I mean really, I'm into art as well, and not very many people can say they do taxidermy, sculpture, pottery (was that what your sculpture in progress was made out of?), taxidermy, painting, digital, AND metalwork. You're very diverse and the skill level is pretty even across the board; and there's a LOT of skill present lol. I've never seen anything like those crystallized antlers. Love all of it! 
> 
> Have you done your bear mount with the ram horns? If so I'd love to see it haha



Thank you very much!  I get around art wise!!  Hehee.

I did do the bear!

----------

_Fraido_ (12-02-2016)

----------


## piedlover79

> That looks amazing! Great work.



Thank you!!



One more shot!

----------

_Fraido_ (12-02-2016)

----------


## Meerna

wow. that's so cool

----------


## piedlover79

Thanks! I enjoy doing rouge stuff!

----------


## Nellasaur

I was hoping someone would mention Tyler Thrasher's work, that dude is a mad genius.  And you are too, I LOVE that bear.  Wicked cool stuff!!!

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!

----------


## tttaylorrr

holy moly! absolutely beautiful work. i hope you get to work with your passion for ever; your work is so cool!

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk

----------


## piedlover79

Thank you!  I have a drive to create...I can never seem to keep to one medium though.  Heehee.

----------

